# Doubeleive's home setup



## doubeleive (Oct 31, 2007)

:rofl2:MITSUBISHI 82" DLP 1080P WD-82837
PIONEER ELITE VSX-94TXH
LG BD390 BLU-RAY
SANGEAN HDT-1X HD RADIO TUNER
MONSTER POWER HTS-5100
MOTOROLA COMCAST DCH3200
2X TIVO HD (UPGRADED TO 1TB)
MICROSOFT XBOX 360
HTPC COMPUTER
2x JBL ND310 FRONT'S
2x JBL ND310 II SURROUND'S
2x JBL E250P SUBWOOFER'S
2x KLIPSCH CENTER'S
2x KLIPSCH REAR SURROUND'S
BUFFALO AIR STATION WIFI-ETHERNET EXTENDER


----------

